# Entering Inca into her first show!!



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Just entered her into the Boston show in the puppy classes eeep so nervous/excited any tips? I really need to work on her lead walking she's too excited all the time lol


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Boston is a champ show, so a very big one for your first outing!! Can you do an Open first to get some experience? I presume you're going to ringcraft?

Don't worry about her lead walking - all dogs get excited at a show. As long as she knows how to stand and move with you in the ring.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I'm going to ring craft as I feel I'm too much of a novice not too haha I've just been talking to Incas breeder and she's going to give me some advice on what opens to enter, I'm hoping that because of her being an Manchester terrier there won't be too many entries all it won't be to scary...well that's what I'm telling myself haha


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck.

We were at an open show last week they had manchester terrier classes and there were 11 entered I've never seen so many at a show other than crufts.

Rememeber whatever happens you will always take the best dog home


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't focus on winning anything for your first show, or couple of shows, just work on one thing at a time. Wether that's your pace, her stand, your nerves, etc. most of all enjoy it!

I'm not doin Boston as the judge is the owner of Dexter's father.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> Just entered her into the Boston show in the puppy classes eeep so nervous/excited any tips? I really need to work on her lead walking she's too excited all the time lol


Go and enjoy it, let Inca enjoy it  She's still a baby so me personally I would be more inclined to make sure she enjoys it and has fun than anything else, she's a puppy the judges know that too  Go enjoy let Inca enjoy, she has a long time to become a " show dog" and always remember you take the best dog home every time  let us know how you get on


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Good luck.
> 
> We were at an open show last week they had manchester terrier classes and there were 11 entered I've never seen so many at a show other than crufts.
> 
> Rememeber whatever happens you will always take the best dog home


thank you  11 is a large number for an Open the last show I went in there was only 2 in the class Inca would be in so hopefully it could be a similar size.

certainly agree with that last point I wouldn't care if she came last in every single class she would always be the best to me 



Kicksforkills said:


> Don't focus on winning anything for your first show, or couple of shows, just work on one thing at a time. Wether that's your pace, her stand, your nerves, etc. most of all enjoy it!
> 
> I'm not doin Boston as the judge is the owner of Dexter's father.


Don't worry im certainly not expecting to win lol but like you said I'm going to really focus on improving, especially my nerves i'm a nervous wreck just thinking about it lol any tips on nerves?



Meezey said:


> Go and enjoy it, let Inca enjoy it  She's still a baby so me personally I would be more inclined to make sure she enjoys it and has fun than anything else, she's a puppy the judges know that too  Go enjoy let Inca enjoy, she has a long time to become a " show dog" and always remember you take the best dog home every time  let us know how you get on


thank you, i'm going to focus on her and not me hopefully as ill be a nervous wreck lol I know that when I went to a champ show earlier to meet with the breeder she was telling me that the judges do allow for pups. I will let you know but it may be between tears haha There's no way I would ever think less of Inca if she won or lost 

I think she's quite immature for her age still so I think im going to enter her as a MPB

thanks for all the advice guys!!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Tips on nerves...Hm nope!

I'm on my 20ish th show and last weekend in the AV Junior Stakes when the judge picked second to my right and third to my left my hand was shaking tremendously! Then he picked me fourth!

Normally I don't get nerves anymore. Dunno, maybe it was because we'd got 3 out of 3 in the breed class! 

So really, you will get nerves and you will move past it. But maybe, like me, they'll kick in at random points to remind you they are still there!

EDIT; remember that 90% of the other exhibitors and indeed the judge will have nerves too!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> thank you  11 is a large number for an Open the last show I went in there was only 2 in the class Inca would be in so hopefully it could be a similar size.
> 
> certainly agree with that last point I wouldn't care if she came last in every single class she would always be the best to me
> 
> ...


Everyone is nervous  Tears of joy I hope  You'll get the bug watch  We were going to come over for LKA too, wish I had now


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

Good luck! My friend"s first show with her spinone pup was a champ show - she had shown before but it was the first outing for her pup. He coped admirably. 

I think once you are in the ring, you will be concentrating so much, you will forget your nerves. No one will laugh at you if you do anything wrong. I have had some moments in the show ring but just shrug it off. 

Try not to get too stressed.Even if she isn't doing what she should, just be calm and try. I see too many people getting frustrated in the ring with young pups. It should be fun, they are still babies. I saw someone really tell off a young pup at a show on Sunday. Such a shame. 

Have fun and good luck!

Helen


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

HelenVF said:


> Good luck! My friend"s first show with her spinone pup was a champ show - she had shown before but it was the first outing for her pup. He coped admirably.
> 
> I think once you are in the ring, you will be concentrating so much, you will forget your nerves. No one will laugh at you if you do anything wrong. I have had some moments in the show ring but just shrug it off.
> 
> ...


I'm collecting a new pup at a champ show and she is hopefully entered so I will be showing her too. It will be the first time I have seen her in the flesh and so also the first time we go to a show.


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol! That's brave!! Good luck!

Helen


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck!

We have our club's Christmas party including a fun show on Saturday, then an Open show on Sunday.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

HelenVF said:


> Lol! That's brave!! Good luck!
> 
> Helen


Its not a baby pup she is already 6 months old so has already been taught to stand and walk on a lead but her breeder is going to be there too.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Good luck!
> 
> We have our club's Christmas party including a fun show on Saturday, then an Open show on Sunday.


Our christmas party and match night is tomorrow night Buck is going in case any kids want to do junior handling and don't have a dog of a suitable size and I shall maybe take Tabitha.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, we have our Agility Christmas party on 14th during the day, Obiedence Christmas party on the 17th at night and our Ringcraft party/match night on the 19th.

On two of those occassions, Dexter will be dressed as a reindeer.

Good luck!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm going out to a party the night before LKA!! Could be a good thing .......


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

Freyja said:


> Its not a baby pup she is already 6 months old so has already been taught to stand and walk on a lead but her breeder is going to be there too.


I guessed she would be. Not sure I could do it but then I'm not the best handler in the world lol.

We have a match night but Belle has come down with kennel cough so that rules out everything until after Christmas 

Helen


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh dear! Hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## HelenVF (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. She only coughed a bit for a couple of days, so got it lightly. Just waiting to see if any of the others get it. 

Helen


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone  and I hope your pups feeling better Helen  

Went to a open show today with Inca not to show just to meet up with her breeder, speak to everyone and get Inca used to it. It was great her breeder is sure she has what it takes to be a show dog I just need to get some more weight on her and then hopefully she will have some success. Had a great day everyone was so nice  

Had a bit of a sad thought, my grandad would of loved the show today, he was probably the only one in my family who loved dogs like I do and he would especially of loved it today as we were next to the rough collies and shelties, his favorite.

Can't wait to show her x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Which show did you go to?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Which show did you go to?


I'm having a brain freeze and can't remember lol but it was at the Newark and Notts show ground if that helps


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I've only shown at Fun and Companion shows, but next year will be going to Ringcraft - without a dog! It will be partly for the social side, but hoping people might allow me to handle theirs so I can learn that way. 

I don't get to spectate at many shows but the breed rings I hang around often need an extra handler, so I'd love to be able to jump in to help.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> I've only shown at Fun and Companion shows, but next year will be going to Ringcraft - without a dog! It will be partly for the social side, but hoping people might allow me to handle theirs so I can learn that way.
> 
> I don't get to spectate at many shows but the breed rings I hang around often need an extra handler, so I'd love to be able to jump in to help.


You can jump in and help me, anytime!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay 4 days to go till her first show and I am sooo nervous!! I've been getting her to stand, stand on the table and trot of which she's doing okay but is a little nervous on the table, any advice?

Any advice on nerves...I'm actually pooing it! Lol


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> Okay 4 days to go till her first show and I am sooo nervous!! I've been getting her to stand, stand on the table and trot of which she's doing okay but is a little nervous on the table, any advice?
> 
> Any advice on nerves...I'm actually pooing it! Lol


Just lots of treats and work on it at ringcraft!

Don't worry if it takes awhile.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Just lots of treats and work on it at ringcraft!
> 
> Don't worry if it takes awhile.


Ive just bought some extra stinky treats to try and make her settle a bit more 

I think ring craft is going to become very important over the next few months lol


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes it is very good.

Whenever new dogs join ours, the commite always use Dexter as an example. As when he first went there, he refused to move. An inch. Sat down and would not move. In any direction. Had to be dragged.

But now he moves fine


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Well her first show was today and she did me proud and now I been to a show and need to go to more! 










But it's tiring stuff this showing malarkey...


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely rosette, shame you don't get them for free!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Which class was she in? (looking at Boston results).


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think she was in puppy bitch.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Lovely rosette, shame you don't get them for free!


Thank you it is, I know it was a shame but my very lovely friend who bred Inca bought it for me as a sovereign for my first show :cornut: 


MerlinsMum said:


> Which class was she in? (looking at Boston results).


Puppy Bitch (Manchester terrier) 



Freyja said:


> I think she was in puppy bitch.


She was 

Has a really lovely day, had lots of people supporting me including my mum, Inca's breeder and lots of people showing said well done :thumbup1:

Also I think my mum's fallen in love with the Itialian greyhounds, after Inca's class we walked around and she couldn't get over how petite and delicate they were. She even said she could see her self with one of those so who knows in the future


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Well done!  The first of many great places I'm sure!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Dober said:


> Well done!  The first of many great places I'm sure!


Thank you, fingers crossed!

I've now entered her into a few open shows


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ohh which ones?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Ohh which ones?


I'll have to check  there not until next month though...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> I'll have to check  there not until next month though...


I thought you were entered at Manchester tomorrow


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations ! .....I watched the Manchester judging at Boston ( I don't live far from the show ground and popped back to do the trade stands and watch some of my favourite breeds ) ...your girl showed very well , the class winner was cleverly handled to watch you as you baited your pup, it's a good trick to learn as it makes them really ' sparkle ' in the ring .....her handler did it in each class he entered and won all of them and Best Bitch ! .

Your wee girl is very nice indeed and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Bijou said:


> Congratulations ! .....I watched the Manchester judging at Boston ( I don't live far from the show ground and popped back to do the trade stands and watch some of my favourite breeds ) ...your girl showed very well , the class winner was cleverly handled to watch you as you baited your pup, it's a good trick to learn as it makes them really ' sparkle ' in the ring .....her handler did it in each class he entered and won all of them and Best Bitch ! .
> 
> Your wee girl is very nice indeed and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her


Ahhh thank you, that's made my day!  the handler who won is very very good, and his Bitch is just that tad more mature than Inca too. I saw him turn the dog round and use mine as a bait, very clever and one I may have to use in the future as Inca doesn't seem that interested in treats and more interested in other dogs. Thank again for the comments about Inca she is a lovely dog (if not a bit of a pain in the arse  ) and I really hope I can get some success with her but I think I'll need to improve my handling! Lol



Freyja said:


> I thought you were entered at Manchester tomorrow


I was but I was going with someone as a lift (as I can't drive) and they had to cancel and one of there bitches gave birth the night before lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Inca is now ten months old so thought I'd share a picture of her standing I know her hocks are too extended as they should be straight but it's the best I could do at the time haha


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely girl 

Dexter and I would love to meet you two one day


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you do the National on friday? If you did how did you do?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Kicksforkills said:


> Lovely girl
> 
> Dexter and I would love to meet you two one day


Thank you, I think so too  would love to meet you and Dexter one day too, have to see when we're both at the same show 


Freyja said:


> Did you do the National on friday? If you did how did you do?


Sadly couldn't go as I had school  I haven't entered into any shows lately due to a few things but hopefully I'll be getting back into it as I've entered a few


----------

